# Pressemeldung: Zur Bootsdemo im Fehmarnsund



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

Presssemeldung







*Bootsdemo im Fehmarnsund ​**Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik​*




 Am Samstag, den 22. April 2017 findet von 15:00 bis 16:00 Uhr eine Bootsdemo im Fehmarnsund statt. Mit rund 20 Großschiffen – vorwiegend Angelkuttern – und 100 Kleinbooten wird diese eine der größten Bootsdemonstrationen, die es jemals in Deutschland gab. Sie richtet sich gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche Umweltpolitik und will damit ein Zeichen setzen, dass es für den Angeltourismus an der Küste „Fünf vor Zwölf“ ist. 

 „_In Deutschland zeigt die Politik immer häufiger, dass sie Interessenverbänden, die uns Menschen aus der Natur aussperren möchten, gewähren lässt und sogar tatkräftig unterstützt. Die Natur soll laut diesen Organisationen nicht für, sondern vor dem Menschen geschützt werden_“, 
so Lars Wernicke vom Organisationsteam der Bootsdemo.

Bereits heute ist die Ausübung der Freizeitfischerei durch das zum 01.01.2017 eingeführte „bag limit“ massiv betroffen. Viele angeltouristische Betriebe verzeichnen Umsatzrückgänge von bis zu 70%. Weitere Einschränkungen, wie z.B. das vom Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) geplante Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt, ist für die Betriebe nicht mehr zu verkraften. 
„Das Fass ist voll, weitere Einschränkungen werden wir nicht überleben!“, 
so Willi Lüdtke vom Verband der Bäder-und Hochseeangelschiffe.

„_Wir fordern von Behörden, Wissenschaft und Politik, tragfähige Lösungen für Mensch, Land und Region zu erarbeiten. Neue Verbote und Aussperrungen des Menschen dürfen nicht das Ziel deutscher Politik sein_“, 
so Lars Wernicke.

Interessierte Bootseigner  sind eingeladen, sich an der Bootsdemo zu beteiligen. Für weitere Informationen oder für eine verbindliche Zusage wird um eine Mitteilung an anglerdemo@online.de gebeten. 
Organisiert wird die Anglerdemo vom Verband der Bäder-       Hochseeangelschiffe sowie vom Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.

*Podiumsdiskussion zu den aktuellen Beeinträchtigungen des Angelsports​*Die Organisatoren der Bootsdemo und der Fishing Masters Show wollen gemeinsam für eine nachhaltige Sicherung der Freizeitfischerei eintreten. Gemeinsam organisieren sie im Rahmen der Fishing Masters Show eine öffentliche Podiumsdiskussion zu den „Aktuellen Beeinträchtigungen der Freizeitfischerei“.

 Diese findet am Samstag, den 22. April 2017 von 11:00 bis 11:45 Uhr am Hafen von Burgstaaken statt.

Unter der Moderation von *Rainer Korn* (Blogger, Meeresangler und Journalist) diskutieren *Dr. Harry Strehlow *(Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei), *Bernd Fischer* (Deutscher Tourismusverband und Tourismusverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern), *Patrick Owomoyela* (ehemaliger Fußballer und Meeresangler), *Bettina Hagedorn* (MdB SPD),* Ingo Gädechens* (MdB CDU), *Thomas Finkbeiner* (Chefredakteur Anglerboard) und *Lars Wernicke* (Organisationsteam Bootsdemo) über die Zukunft des Angeltourismus und über überzogenen Naturschutz.
Vertreter des Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit waren terminlich verhindert.


Weitere Presseinformationen:
Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
Röntgenstraße 1
23701 Eutin
Tel. 04521/ 808 987 
eMail: info@wassertourismus-sh.de


Weitere Informationen:
www.anglerdemo.de
www.wassertourismus-sh.com/angeln
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/


----------

